# Ridgid TP1300 Planer Craigslist find



## jlabos (Jun 5, 2014)

I have been wanting to add a thickness planer to the shop and I found this Ridgid TP1300 on Craigslist for 100.00 with a stand. It was pretty clean and ran good so I brought it home. Now I can finally do something with all the rough lumber I have in the basement. My wife’s great uncle owned a mill and we now live in the house that he built. In the basement there is a pile of rough cut lumber that is 3”x10”x180” that I can now work with. I still am not sure exactly what kind of wood it is. My wife’s grandmother has stacks of pine in her basement that is leftover from when they built the house 60 years ago. Its all tongue and groove that was used for the sub floor. It is all 3/4” and is 4”, 6”, 9” and 13” wide pieces that are 135” long. It will all clean up nicely in the planer when all the gray dust and crud is planed off.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks good and for $100 you did very well. I have a Ridgid planer but in orange and it works well. I've run a lot of lumber through that machine. 

Red


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That was a good buy. Now you need a dust collector. Planers put a lot of dust in the air which would end up going upstairs getting you in trouble with the boss. :laughing:


----------



## jlabos (Jun 5, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> That was a good buy. Now you need a dust collector. Planers put a lot of dust in the air which would end up going upstairs getting you in trouble with the boss. :laughing:


Got that base covered Steve. Picked up a older Reliant 1hp NN720 dust collector for $50 off Craigslist over the summer after picking up a jointer.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Wow, sounds like you have picked more than one good bargain, and all that lumber, way to go!


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

jlabos said:


> I have been wanting to add a thickness planer to the shop and I found this Ridgid TP1300 on Craigslist for 100.00 with a stand. It was pretty clean and ran good so I brought it home. Now I can finally do something with all the rough lumber I have in the basement. My wife’s great uncle owned a mill and we now live in the house that he built. In the basement there is a pile of rough cut lumber that is 3”x10”x180” that I can now work with. I still am not sure exactly what kind of wood it is. My wife’s grandmother has stacks of pine in her basement that is leftover from when they built the house 60 years ago. Its all tongue and groove that was used for the sub floor. It is all 3/4” and is 4”, 6”, 9” and 13” wide pieces that are 135” long. It will all clean up nicely in the planer when all the gray dust and crud is planed off.


IMHO, a planer is not the best tool to use to remove "all the gray dust and crud" on the lumber you inherited. the planer will do it, biut it will dull the blades quickly. a drum sander, with 40 or 60 grit paper would be a better choice again, IMHO.

that planer, assuming good operating condition, is a good buy for $100.it was made in america by emerson electric for ridgid and it has a lifetime guaranty against manufacturers defects, regardless of who owns it. just so you know.


----------



## jlabos (Jun 5, 2014)

toolguy1000 said:


> IMHO, a planer is not the best tool to use to remove "all the gray dust and crud" on the lumber you inherited. the planer will do it, biut it will dull the blades quickly. a drum sander, with 40 or 60 grit paper would be a better choice again, IMHO.
> 
> that planer, assuming good operating condition, is a good buy for $100.it was made in america by emerson electric for ridgid and it has a lifetime guaranty against manufacturers defects, regardless of who owns it. just so you know.


Thanks for the advice. I started to dig into the pile for the first time today and came to realize that the boards on top of each stack were grey and dusty but when I removed a couple I found the rest to be in pretty good condition just aged. I do not own a drum sander so my choices are the planer and jointer or use an electric sander to clean up the rough cut. Since the one I will be using are not "cruddy" do you still advise not to use the planer since the wood is so aged. I never worked with wood that is this old.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

jlabos said:


> Thanks for the advice. I started to dig into the pile for the first time today and came to realize that the boards on top of each stack were grey and dusty but when I removed a couple I found the rest to be in pretty good condition just aged. I do not own a drum sander so my choices are the planer and jointer or use an electric sander to clean up the rough cut. Since the one I will be using are not "cruddy" do you still advise not to use the planer since the wood is so aged. I never worked with wood that is this old.


The only thing that should stop you from using a planer on those boards is if they have rocks or nails in them. That would be a very, very bad idea. Paint, dirt and crap aren't the best thing to run through a planer because anything but wood is going to dull the blades incredibly fast. If you don't mind buying new blade a little more often, go for it, if not use something to get the top layer of crap off, like an angle grinder with a wire wheel.

Last note, run to harbor freight and pick up a cheap !metal detector. Use it on any board that goes through that planer


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Use a stiff brush and scrub the dirt off. See how clean you can get it before planing.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Use a stiff brush and scrub the dirt off. See how clean you can get it before planing.





epicfail48 said:


> The only thing that should stop you from using a planer on those boards is if they have rocks or nails in them. That would be a very, very bad idea. Paint, dirt and crap aren't the best thing to run through a planer because anything but wood is going to dull the blades incredibly fast. If you don't mind buying new blade a little more often, go for it, if not use something to get the top layer of crap off, like an angle grinder with a wire wheel.
> 
> Last note, run to harbor freight and pick up a cheap !metal detector. Use it on any board that goes through that planer


both are really good suggestions. i don't believe the age of the workpiece matters, as long as it's not petrified. but again, that's a dandy little planer that should provide a great deal of useful performance.


----------



## Parrdan (Nov 30, 2020)

I have that exact same planer and I have run thousands and thousands of feet of lumber through it for about 8 years now.
You're going to love it


----------



## steventooquiik10 (1 mo ago)

Parrdan said:


> I have that exact same planer and I have run thousands and thousands of feet of lumber through it for about 8 years now. You're going to love it


 I found one for sale for $300 but I’m not sure if I should do it. I’ve been looking for more info on it but haven’t found anything. Anyway is $300 a reasonable price or should I spend elsewhere?


----------

